
CSS Blend Mode Gotcha - Rumyra
http://rumyrashead.com/a-little-thing-about-blends.html
======
guylepage3
Wow. Very powerful. I'll definitely have to play and test this out but if
there are no limitations, I can see myself using the blend tools more often in
some of my upcoming work

